# Pictures of Jax



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I have been trying for hours now  to try and get some images of my adopted feral hen Jax for you all to see. I am a bit 'thick' when it comes to technologly, so I hope you are able to access these! First of all it took me a while to figure out how to upload these to my PC from my mobile phone, and ten times as long to get them here (fingers crossed!).

Here goes....

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/Rooster2312/Jax.jpg
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/Rooster2312/19-03-06_1135.jpg
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/Rooster2312/mobilepix002.jpg
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/Rooster2312/Jax2.jpg

If these links don't work, can someone explain how to do this.

Many thanks, Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lindi, pics worked fine. Jax is beautiful and I know you love her to pieces.

Maggie


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Lindi, good the meet you.
Great pics of Jax, she is a real cutie, it was worth all the effort you took to get them here 
Thanks for posting
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Lindi, 

Those are great photos of your Jax! She looks very tame, trusting and at ease.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Congratulations!*

YOU DID IT!   

Pictures are GREAT!  Jax is a very good lookin' pij!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

What a great looken pigeon she shur is beutifull and she looks like she is soo full of persinality lol Great pics ............


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

aww Jax is b-e-a-utiful!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great looking bird and I LOVE  ...that name!

I have a helmet named Jasper, and call him "Jax" for short.

Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments. Once I get a proper camera, I will get some more shots of her.

Treesa, I'm glad you like the name. I wasn't too sure at first. When I took her in, I thought she was a male and called 'him' Jack, but it wasn't long before I found out she was a hen and thus changed the name a little.

Lindi


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Lindi,

Truly worth the time and effort you put into posting the pictures of Jax, very sweet bird, great coop w/the human foot for a perch... 

fp


----------



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

*hello*

lovely pics gotta say i cant believe she jst sits there and goes to sleep aww bless any way good luck
Heather


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

That bird has got it made. Beautiful plush bed to lie on, tv, stereo equipment - no wonder it likes it there. I think the first pic says it all.

"This is life. Who needs the outdoors?"


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Lindi, I LOVE Jax! Here is Tigeon. Are they brothers? 
http://community.webshots.com/photo/230688832/1285887353046182405cXtdRo

Suz.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You know, these birds have just got it too easy. Just look at Tigeon and Jax. You'd never even know that they had a "bird's" life.

Sometimes I wish I was a pigeon.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Garye said:


> You know, these birds have just got it too easy. Just look at Tigeon and Jax. You'd never even know that they had a "bird's" life.
> 
> Sometimes I wish I was a pigeon.


I somewhat agree...if I had a loving cargiver, I wouldn't mind it myself!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Love your new avatar, Victor. Is that Beaksley?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Garye! Yep it's him.


----------

